

Analysis of Amazon Mechanical Turk's data quality - lukas
http://blog.doloreslabs.com/2008/09/amt-fast-cheap-good-machine-learning/

======
iamelgringo
I just finished my first big project using Mechanical Turk. Instead of filling
out a page here, I turned it into a blog post:
[http://iamelgringo.blogspot.com/2008/09/mechanical-turk-
now-...](http://iamelgringo.blogspot.com/2008/09/mechanical-turk-now-
with-25-percent.html)

~~~
inovica
Great post! I am looking at AMT for classification training for a Bayesian
tool we're working on and it sounds ideal for something like that. Thanks for
the post - it helped me to make a decision :)

